# help wanted - Meerkat Den/pen



## Jessvalpied (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, I have two meerkats (girls) 2 1/2 years old now. had them over 2 years.

there have a indoor and outdoor(access 24hrs) pen/den. 
I am rebuild it. and i would like to find out if anyone one have any ideas to help me make the best pen/den.

Also is there any guides for the size.

i have some photos of my meerkats on my profile. 

talk to you soon

Jess


----------



## Hailz&Alex (Mar 12, 2011)

hey, 
I just wanted to say I think it's great that you have two meerkats as company for one another as I saw one in a pet shop and I felt so sorry for him, he was pacing around and didn't seem to know what to do what to do with himself. Hope you find the advise you're looking for - from your pictures they look like they're well provided for :2thumb:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Jessvalpied said:


> Hi, I have two meerkats (girls) 2 1/2 years old now. had them over 2 years.
> 
> there have a indoor and outdoor(access 24hrs) pen/den.
> I am rebuild it. and i would like to find out if anyone one have any ideas to help me make the best pen/den.
> ...





Hailz&Alex said:


> hey,
> I just wanted to say I think it's great that you have two meerkats as company for one another as I saw one in a pet shop and I felt so sorry for him, he was pacing around and didn't seem to know what to do what to do with himself. Hope you find the advise you're looking for - from your pictures they look like they're well provided for :2thumb:


 Hi Jess,

They are gorgeous!! Have you not had any problems having 2 females!! 
My female is a little monster but my male is lovely and seems to calm her lol.

With regards to the pen the bigger the better! Your indoor enclosure looks good and very spacious but out doors they dont look to have much room to explore and dig.

Yes Hailz&Alex I think its awful when Meerkats are kept on their own, breeders should know better than to sell them singly unless its to a knowledgeable carer who owns meerkats already!

People think that meerkats are cute, relate them to the go compare advert and buy them for the novelty which is heartbreaking because these animals are not fully domesticated and require specific needs.
They can of course also give a very nasty bite to those who they consider as outsiders or as a threat, this can be your son, daughter, mother, father friend whoever but they will attack to protect themselves.


I just wish many people considered this before buying them .


----------



## Jessvalpied (Jun 22, 2008)

*new meerkat manor*

My new meerkat manor

Facebook


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW that is amazing!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

That is brilliant must of cost a small fortune though, are yours tame? random i know but still


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

good work :2thumb: bet they love it!


----------

